# London lodging



## Judy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you everybody who responded to my questions about canaltime boats and timeshares in the UK.  

We've come to the conclusion that because DH has never been to the England before, we really need to make London our base.  I'm still waiting for an exchange to come through from RCI or DAE, but I don't think it will happen.  So I'm beginning to consider rental lodgings.  Is it possible to find anything in London in [during prime season] at a reasonable price?  If so, how and where?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 19, 2010)

Have you checked the usual places for timeshare rentals? There are 4 London Ads in the TUG classifieds - http://tug2.com/timesharemarketplac...roomsMin=&BathroomsMax=&SleepsMin=&SleepsMax=

But London in the summer will probably not be cheap.  You might consider using Priceline, but during high season, it may not be cheap either.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 19, 2010)

From time to time, British Airways runs specials which include a couple of nights' worth of hotel lodgings free, with a booked flight. 

We did this one summer; there was a choice of decent if not luxurious hotels, and their flights happened to be cheapest we found for our dates, so we had a free (and fun) stay. 

That wouldn't help you for a longer period, but could help you extend your visit, if they run it again.


----------



## lscott (Dec 19, 2010)

*apartment rental*

We have used Barclayweb.com twice to rent apartments in London.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi There,
  When will you be there ? I can see if I can book you there on a rental at Allen House. I'll be there from May 14-21. Owners used to get a discount, not a huge one, but it's somthing. www.allenhouse.co.uk/


RedWeek has some, too.

www.easylondonaccommodation.com/


----------



## Janie (Dec 20, 2010)

If you are willing to stay just a little farther out from the center, you can save a ton of money on a London flat rental.  We have rented twice now from the holidaylettings website--the places weren't luxurious but they were very reasonably priced and convenient to the tube and bus.  


http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/greater-london/orderby.price/


----------



## bellesgirl (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you looked at www.go-today.com ? We have found their package pricing to often be lower than air alone.  And they let you extend your return flight which allows you time to explore on your own, without using their hotel for the entire stay.


----------



## Judy (Dec 20, 2010)

Thank you for all the ideas.  You've given me a lot of great leads


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 20, 2010)

When looking at the rental site with pounds, does anyone know an approximate conversion to dollars? 
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 20, 2010)

It changes all the time - here is a conversion website - 
http://www.x-rates.com/calculator.html

Today 1 British pound sterling = 1.5505 US dollars


----------



## Conan (Dec 20, 2010)

If you don't mind staying in an American chain, we've gotten good prices at Holiday Inn brands and they generally honor AAA and senior citizen rates of the national system.

Earl's Court isn't a pleasant area to walk around in (although we felt safe enough) and it may be the cheapest http://bit.ly/i137dt. The Kensington location http://bit.ly/ebuHrE is much more convenient and only a bit more exepensive. 

There are lots of other locations, at varying prices. 
http://www.holidayinn.com/hotels/gb/en/reservation#hotelsearchresult

If you prefer an English chain, we've found good value at Thistle hotels, mostly older but well-renovated buildings. http://www.thistle.com/en/group/find_a_hotel.html?searchby=city&city=London

Edited to add:  The Radisson Edwardian chain also has some reasonable deals - - we liked the Grafton on Tottenham Court Road.
http://www.radissonedwardian.com/


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 21, 2010)

London is very expensive to stay in.  Whilst I accept that it is probably the number one stop for tourists it all boils down to what you want out of your holiday.  

London isn't the be all and end all and there are hundreds of gems in the UK and you can stay relatively close to London at a fraction of the price.

The good thing about coming from the US is the expectation of distance.  Whilst many Americans would think nothing of a 50 mile trip this is considered a long distance in the UK and hotel / B & B prices reflect this.

I live in Portsmouth which is an hour and a half drive from central London.  This is considered a bit of a trek and is something which isnt undertaken on a regular basis.  The cost of a hotel room is vastly cheaper than one in London (even the outskirts).  Obviously there are towns and cities closer to London where hotels are similarly priced however the closer you get the more expensive they become.

My advice is if you want to use somewhere as a base to explore the UK then London would be the worst choice.  By all means stay in London if that is where you want to spend the bulk of your stay but if not consider other locations and save some money.


----------



## Judy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you conan, for the additional leads.  Since we travel on a budget, we're willing to stay in chain hotels, however uninteresting.


Pompey,  Your post has caused me to rethink my decision:


Pompey Family said:


> London is very expensive to stay in.  Whilst I accept that it is probably the number one stop for tourists it all boils down to what you want out of your holiday.


  Since we have only a short time; DH has never been to England and I haven't been there for more years than I care to admit, we thought we'd more-or-less follow Frommer's "England in One Week" itinerary plus Stonehenge.  The suggested stops include several days in London, Hampton Court Palace, Windsor Castle, Oxford, Blenheim Palace, and Statford Upon-Avon.  Is there a better base than London for such an itinerary?  Is there a better itinerary for first time visitors with only about a week?  



> The good thing about coming from the US is the expectation of distance.  Whilst many Americans would think nothing of a 50 mile trip


 Those who live where there isn't much traffic. 





> I live in Portsmouth which is an hour and a half drive from central London.  This is considered a bit of a trek


 I agree. 





> My advice is if you want to use somewhere as a base to explore the UK then London would be the worst choice.  By all means stay in London if that is where you want to spend the bulk of your stay but if not consider other locations and save some money.


  What other locations do you suggest?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 21, 2010)

Here's another thought:  50 mi. in the UK often takes much longer to drive than 50 mi. in the US, once you get out on small country roads.

On our last trip to the London, DD and I did not have a car and we used the tour group London Walks for several excursions, including some of the ones you named, like Stonehenge.  They are walking tours, or train tours - using regular public transportation, and very reasonable, compared to charter bus tours.  Their walking tours in London are also excellent, and reasonably priced.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 21, 2010)

Don't forget B&Bs.

Here's where I spent some of my honeymoon (that I'd like to forget !  )

http://www.londonvicaragehotel.com/

http://www.londonbandb.com/


----------



## colamedia (Dec 21, 2010)

SFX often has Sloane Gardens Club in the Sell off list, so might have it as an exchange further in advance.... 
You can always book a chain hotel and see if Sloane Gardens shows up closer to your travel dates.


----------



## Janie (Dec 21, 2010)

Oxford, Blenheim Palace, and Stratford are all quite close together northwest of London, and there are lots of other interesting things in the vicinity.  Oxford would be a good base.  Day trips from London to these locations are doable, but it would be a lot of traveling back and forth.  I would not recommend trying to combine these all into one or two days.  Each is worth spending some time with.

Hampton Court and Windsor are easily reached from a west/central London location.  

I think I would rent a flat in London or London western suburbs for a week, and do your London things, plus Hampton Court and Windsor.

Then get a hotel or B&B in or near Oxford for a few days and do your Oxford, Blenheim and Stratford tours.

(I know that Stonehenge is also to the west, but southwest and a bit further.  It's been a long time since I've been there.  I like the London Walks day trip suggestion.  On my own, I found Stonehenge disappointing--packed with tourist buses---but the London Walks guides are fabulous and I'm sure they can make it come alive.)


----------



## Pompey Family (Dec 22, 2010)

Oxford's a good choice.  Close enough to London but also within reasonable travelling distance to Bath, Salisbury, The Cotswolds etc.  I wouldn't consider trying to fit northern England in as there is plenty to keep you occupied for a week in the south.  You could easily spend a whole week in London, I often spend a whole day in the Natural History or Science Museum so you can imagine how rushed a couple of days would feel.

My family and I spent two weeks in New Jersey earlier in the summer.  Three days of that were spent in New York, other days we went along the coast to Ocean City and Cape May and also visited Philadelphia.  We barely scratched the surface of what there is to see and do in the states but there's only so much you can do.  To try and cram as much of England as you can within two weeks let alone a week will leave you exhausted and with a feeling of not being able to stay in one place long enough to truly appreciate it. 

My advice would be to consider what you want to see and do the most and concentrate on that and avoid a 'tick box' tour.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, pacing yourself in London (and the rest of England ) is important. This way you don't get "Museum Overload" or sore feet.

I go have no set plans, but do things according to the weather.

Rainy days = Museums, old bookstores, maybe shopping, high tea, etc.

Non-rainy (notice I didn't say "sunny" )  = Parks, Kew Gardens, day trips (Bath, Stonehenge, Oxdford, Cambridge and the London Walks ! Oh, a day in Greenwich is wonderful. Make sure you go to the Royal Observatory and stand on the Meridian line  = GMT !

Oh, pubs you can do any day. There's even a London Pub Walking Tour - lots of fun.

http://www.walks.com/


----------



## Judy (Dec 23, 2010)

Again, thank you all.   I'm following up on your suggestions.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 23, 2010)

I find the modest but comfy B & B's in Bloomsbury a good bargain.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 23, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I find the modest but comfy B & B's in Bloomsbury a good bargain.



Which one(s) have you stayed at?  Dh and I stayed at Arran House this past July.  We thought it was quite satisfactory, and loved the full English breakfast available every morning.


----------



## Karen G (Dec 23, 2010)

Here's another source for vacation rentals by owners all over the world.

We spent two wonderful weeks in  this cool condo that we actually got from DAE on an exchange. I believe one of the owners is/was an employee at DAE, and sometimes put some weeks into DAE.  You might contact him directly through the VRBO website.


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 24, 2010)

*Off beat activity*

Last Oct, I took an opportunity to head to Chiswicks Auction house. While I was there, they were filming an episode of Cash in the Attic for BBC. I am waiting for it to show up in the BBC America to see myself on British TV. I did get a picture with Tom Keane the Auctioneer who I have seen many times on the show.:whoopie: 

Taking in a Auction is an off beat way to spend a rainy day and you might get a souvenir.

I have taken many London Walks tours and enjoyed them all. The Evening Pub walk along the Thames was very good. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 24, 2010)

x3 skier said:


> Last Oct, I took an opportunity to head to Chiswicks Auction house. While I was there, they were filming an episode of Cash in the Attic for BBC. I am waiting for it to show up in the BBC America to see myself on British TV. I did get a picture with Tom Keane the Auctioneer who I have seen many times on the show.:whoopie:
> 
> Taking in a Auction is an off beat way to spend a rainy day and you might get a souvenir.
> 
> ...



That is one of my all-time favorite programs ! I like all the auctioneers, but especially the fellow with the shaven head.
I hope to get to Chiswick's in May. I will check their online schedule and offerings.
Living in the Boston area, I get to go to Skinner's auctions.  I go to Moisan auctions in N.H. and Blackwood March auctions on the north shore of Massachusetts, too.
Yes, it is addicting !

P.S. Bonhams is nice, too, but pricey !


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 24, 2010)

Beaglemom3 said:


> That is one of my all-time favorite programs ! I like all the auctioneers, but especially the *fellow with the shaven head*.
> I hope to get to Chiswick's in May.



That's Tom Keane. He is a really nice guy to meet. 

Cheers


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for posting on Chiswick.
I will add this to my list of places to go and things to do for the May trip.

Cheers and happiest of holidays to you & yours !


----------



## Judy (Dec 24, 2010)

Karen G said:


> We spent two wonderful weeks in  this cool condo that we actually got from DAE on an exchange. I believe one of the owners is/was an employee at DAE, and sometimes put some weeks into DAE.  You might contact him directly through the VRBO website.


Sounds very nice.  Maybe DAE will get it for me too   I didn't think they got much in London, but put in a request anyway.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 25, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Which one(s) have you stayed at?  Dh and I stayed at Arran House this past July.  We thought it was quite satisfactory, and loved the full English breakfast available every morning.



Small world! I've stayed at Arran house and liked it as well. Regency House on Gower is where I stayed last time...they beat the rest on their price on a single room (although it is very small...but I don't spend much time in my room except for my first day when I'm fighting jet lag).


----------



## KarenP (Jan 7, 2011)

We did an exchange to a former house of one of Queen Victori'as daughters that had unbelieavable gardens and was just wonderful.  It was close enough to London that we took the train into London almost every day (we also had to take a cab to the train station) but well worth it.  I can't remember the name of it.

We also went on a canal tour that left from Bath and had a WONDERFUL time!!!


----------



## Judy (Jan 7, 2011)

KarenP said:


> We did an exchange to a former house of one of Queen Victori'as daughters that had unbelieavable gardens and was just wonderful.  It was close enough to London that we took the train into London almost every day (we also had to take a cab to the train station) but well worth it.  I can't remember the name of it.
> 
> We also went on a canal tour that left from Bath and had a WONDERFUL time!!!


Sounds intriguing.  Can you remember the exchange company you used or the town the resort is in?


----------



## Janie (Jan 10, 2011)

Could it have been Brantridge Park?  I remember that one being close to London.  But I thought it was no longer a timeshare resort.  I haven't seen it in RCI recently.


----------



## mav (Jan 11, 2011)

It is no longer a timeshare. I had stayed here numerous times and it was a fantastic experience. Great staff also.


----------



## KarenP (Jan 12, 2011)

Janie said:


> Could it have been Brantridge Park?  I remember that one being close to London.  But I thought it was no longer a timeshare resort.  I haven't seen it in RCI recently.



Yes!  That was it.  Sorry to hear it's no longer a timeshare!


----------



## mav (Jan 12, 2011)

KarenP said:


> Yes!  That was it.  Sorry to hear it's no longer a timeshare!



  I felt sorry when it happened. Some unsavory people somehow got control of the board and it went belly up.  I did not own there myself, BUT 
  I did own some weeks at a very small  resort in Zell am See , Austria and the same thing happened there.  We LOVED that place! In fact it was the only weeks we owned that  we did not exchange. We always went there. As it turned out the controlling interest in the place was a pack of thieves that were also connected with Spain and the Canary Islands. To make a long story short it is no longer a timeshare. We were the only American owners in there, the rest were from Switzerland, Germany, Austria, Singapore etc. We do, however go back in the summer every year and rent a week there in our old unit.


----------



## michpich35 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi

I'm a born an bred Londoner - typical in that I have never done any touristy type things, and although I cannot help with things like timeshare lodgings and things like that I would urge you to use 'Trip Advisor' and frequent the London Board, and any other areas of the UK you are interested - they will have a wealth of information for you - so much it will probably overload you at times 

I would also agree to a certain point about staying out of Central London - although easier to navigate via tubes and things - it would be quite expensive. However I would still try to stay within the boundaries of London as to do daily trips by train and stuff will add time onto your journey - but if the travelling to and from your destinations is half the fun, then you could consider that option.

Try Lastminute.com, Ebookers, Travelsupermarket.com,Kayak, Sidestep or Hotels.com for hotel rooms if you want to use these as an option.

If thiers anything specific you want to ask me re London, just let me know and I'll see if I can find out. You can also use google maps to see what the roads and stuff look like.

Michelle


----------



## Judy (Jan 13, 2011)

michpich35 said:


> I would urge you to use 'Trip Advisor' and frequent the London Board, and any other areas of the UK you are interested - they will have a wealth of information for you - so much it will probably overload you at times


 Yes.  I'm quite overwhelmed, by tripadvisor and all the other sources  I'm having trouble narrowing my research.  It would be so much easier with a timeshare exchange. It's so tough and there are so few that I'd just have to take whatever I could get.  No decisions :hysterical: 



> I would also agree to a certain point about staying out of Central London - although easier to navigate via tubes and things - it would be quite expensive. However I would still try to stay within the boundaries of London as to do daily trips by train and stuff will add time onto your journey


Which areas of London are both convenient for touring and reasonably priced?



> If thiers anything specific you want to ask me re London, just let me know and I'll see if I can find out.


 Thank you. Now if I could just learn enough to ask an intelligent question


----------



## Janie (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Judy:  Since the London-based tours you want to do seemed to be focused west of London (Windsor, Hampton Court, Stonehenge?), my thought would be to search the rental websites for flats that are located in the west/southwest neighborhoods of London.  Choose something that is within walking distance of a tube station--from there you will easily get to most every tourist destination in London in 10-40 minutes.  You'll also easily be able to get to the overland rail stations for your day trips.

As I mentioned earlier, my favorite website for renting in London is http://www.holidaylettings.co.uk/greater-london/  You can sort the list by price, size, area, etc.  

The American-based sites (like VRBO) seem to me to have really outrageous pricing for European rentals.  That's why I use this one--there are more modest rentals in the less well-known neighborhoods and many of them are very reasonably priced.  The farther out you're willing to be, the less you'll pay.

I've rented twice from this site--in each case, we paid about $500-$525 to rent a 1 BR apartment for the week (in the fall and winter--so for summer you can expect to pay more)  Both were in outlying neighborhoods, but close to transport.  

Suggestions for urban neighborhoods you might try might be Hammersmith, Clapham, Balham, West Kensington, Fulham, Chiswick, Ealing. If you are OK with being a little further from the center, places like Barnes, Kew, Richmond, and Kingston are very lovely.

Find some rentals you are interested in, and come back to TUG with questions on specific neighborhoods.   I'm sure the London experts here will be able to tell you what those places are like.

I used to live in London and we spend some time there every year.  We use timeshares when we can get them, but that has become increasing difficult so it's really nice to have the apartment rentals as an alternative.


----------



## Judy (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, Janie.   The price you got from holidaylettings is less than half of what II wants for a January hotel "Getaway".  I'll check them out and also do some research on the neighborhoods you recommended.


----------



## wauhob3 (Jan 17, 2011)

We bid for rooms on Priceline and really like the places we were placed in London, Edinburgh and York for a fraction of the cost that it would have been otherwise. The problem is you can't cancel if you win so you want to make sure you are going. Its been years now but at the time we paid $70 US dollars per night and was placed at the Novotel Euston and we had a family room overlooking the Britsh Sculpture gardens. The price, room and location was great!


----------

